# Silicon to use for affixing rockwall background?



## ringram (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi all,

I recently bought one of those "Malawi Rock wall" backgrounds and am preparing to install it in the tank.
I went to the local home improvement store to pick up some silicon that would be non-toxic and bond to both glass and styrafoam (a high-grade styrafoam, but still styrafoam). I asked a couple employees there and they seemed confused as to why I would be siliconing styrafoam to the inside of an aquarium, so I didn't bother explaining. They went on to say that they don't think any silicon would be non-toxic....maybe true, but can you dilute the toxicity by running the tank for a week or two without any fish? They put tanks together with silicon for crying out loud!

Not sure what brand/type I'm looking for. I guess clear would be the best color-wise, but I'm not sure otherwise. 
Any suggestions? Thanks!

Ryan


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I have 3 in-tank backgrounds installed over the course of 4 years. My first one I used a GE silicone from Home Depot and all was well.

Tried to use the same for my second tank and what a disaster. Of course it was the 125G. Fish dying. Finally had to drain/dry the tank, remove the background, pick all the silicone off the glass/background and start over.

I will never try to save a few pennies on silicone again. Aquarium silicone for me all the way!

You can get it at your LFS or from online aquatic supply vendors.


----------



## ringram (Nov 22, 2005)

If you used the same product and had good results the first time, but poor results the second time, there must be some underlying reason why.
Did you use a thicker coat on the second aquarium and perhaps not wait for it to finish curing? I'm not trying to save a few bucks. I just want to work on it this weekend, rather than wait a week for shipping. Also, the LFS's around here are highway robbery for things like that and aren't all that close to my house either.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Short Answer - GE I Silicone Window & Door is aquarium safe...

Longer response:

Kitchen & Bath versions of silicone commonly have a anti mold & fungus ingredient that is ammonia based and is not aquarium friendly...

GE II line of Silicone uses a "Bio Seal" that resists mold & mildew. I have heard mixed reviews on it being aquarium safe. I personally would not risk it...

DAP "Plus Series" silicones have a "Bio Seal" and are not aquarium safe.

DAP standard series (the one that's not plus) does not contain "BioSeal", but remember the above detail about the Kitchen & Bath version...

Note, the DAP non plus series is aquarium safe and is also commonly available (@ Ace Hardware) in colors such as black, almond and a couple of others... as well as the standard clear & white...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

For me the product changed over the intervening years. GE started adding the new and improved "bio seal". In prior years, the GE silicones to "avoid" came right out and called it mildew preventive or whatever.

I did not read the fine print well enough the second time. But why go crazy? I'll just use the "aquarium safe" kind.


----------



## ringram (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. I picked up some GE Silicon I (Windows, Doors, Attic Basement). 
Looking at the find print more closely now, it says:

"Allow at least 12 hours before exposing caulk to water. Not for use below the water line or aquariums."

****. Well, that was the only thing that Lowe's had that sounded like what people mentioned.
I don't see anything mentioning mildew preventative or anything though.

-Ryan


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Here is a 12 page thread about GE I Silicone...

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... hp?t=21234

I cannot confirm this story, but the common story is that GE started printing that on the tube as the result of a contract where they started supplying All-Glass with GE I Silicone which All-Glass relabeled as All-Glass Aquarium Silicone...

I can say I've used GEI Silicone for aquarium use for many many years and have never had an ill result... This includes more recent uses with the current product... I have 5 tanks running right now that have GE I Silicone in them...


----------



## ringram (Nov 22, 2005)

Eh well, I'm just going to put it off for a couple days and try to get over to the LFS sometime this weekend and pick up the aquarium safe silicon. I took the tube of GE I Silicon back, since it had that fine print that made me nervous.
I'll probably be putting over $100 of fish in here, so don't really want to risk it.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm with you ringram!


----------



## mg426 (Nov 24, 2009)

I have GE silicone 1 (for windows and doors) in my system. Its been in place 5 years no problems.


----------



## hey_wood1981 (Apr 7, 2004)

Not sure if Menards is an option for you, I have bought silicone from there in the past that said on the package that it is aquarium safe. The last time I picked up some tubes of silicone was from Wal-Mart. They had some in the fish department as well in the home improvement section. Both products said "aquarium safe."


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

hey_wood1981, I agree I'd rather pay a few more dollars for a product I don't have to worry about. But I think the people on this post are looking for the less expensive product meant for uses other than aquariums, but also happens to be aquarium safe.


----------



## hey_wood1981 (Apr 7, 2004)

DJRansome said:


> hey_wood1981, I agree I'd rather pay a few more dollars for a product I don't have to worry about. But I think the people on this post are looking for the less expensive product meant for uses other than aquariums, but also happens to be aquarium safe.


My bad, I must've read through this post too fast. When I compared the cost of "aquarium safe" to the stuff that's probably safe, I figured with all the money I have invested in fish, a couple more bucks isn't going to hurt.


----------



## Mark Snead (Dec 18, 2009)

Aquaon (All Glass) and Perfecto (Marineland) make large tubes of 100% silicon like you would buy at Lows. Your local pet store should be able to order it for you.


----------

